# 350 rancher



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

just picked this up all i have done to it is wash it lol
before:








after cleaning:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

pack ur push button shifter full of dielectric grease! them things will lock in a gear in a heart beat but other than that i love them


----------



## doug brown (Jan 12, 2011)

They run strong. And they are very easy to snorkel. My wife has a 420 rancher and she loves it.


----------

